# Why Y axis wears more than X axis?



## Jimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm in the process of tearing down and cleaning a '69 Bridgeport and I found that the gibb on the Y axis has considerably more wear than the gibb on the X axis.  It even has a power feed on the X axis and I would have thought that this one would get the most wear.  However, the Y axis gibb shows a lot more wear and has even been shimmed.  Is there such a thing as a thicker gibb I could use to get away from the shim?


----------



## Ray C (Jan 31, 2014)

The Y axis wears out because it's a smaller surface area than the X-axis and, it has more weight on it than the X-axis.

The solution:  Don't move as much in the Y direction.

Ray




Jimmy said:


> I'm in the process of tearing down and cleaning a '69 Bridgeport and I found that the gibb on the Y axis has considerably more wear than the gibb on the X axis.  It even has a power feed on the X axis and I would have thought that this one would get the most wear.  However, the Y axis gibb shows a lot more wear and has even been shimmed.  Is there such a thing as a thicker gibb I could use to get away from the shim?


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 31, 2014)

Jimmy said:


> I'm in the process of tearing down and cleaning a '69 Bridgeport and I found that the gibb on the Y axis has considerably more wear than the gibb on the X axis.  It even has a power feed on the X axis and I would have thought that this one would get the most wear.  However, the Y axis gibb shows a lot more wear and has even been shimmed.  Is there such a thing as a thicker gibb I could use to get away from the shim?



Moglice or wear strips glued to the gib and then the gib refit. Probably best done after the ways have been scraped back in. If it is worn past what a gib can adjust for it's probably due. I made a longer gib screw in a pinch. The first threading I ever did. It allowed me to run the gib in farther.


----------



## Kickstart (Feb 2, 2014)

I believe there was a How-To shim a gib somewhere on this forum.


----------

